# DTV Claims 6.3 Upgrade for HR10-250 Not True!!!



## aros1701 (Dec 22, 2004)

I have been calling DTV for over 2 weeks now to get a straight answer on the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250 and they all think I am crazy. According to them, there is no upgrade scheduled for the HR10-250 (6.3).

Am I crazy or are they?

http://directv.com/DTVAPP/global/contentPage.jsp?assetId=P3200006

The link above speaks of an upgrade but nothing about it being for the HR10-250.

???????????????????????


----------



## AstroDad (Jan 21, 2003)

chill out, DirecTV reps know nothing unitl after it happens. We should be getting an update soemtime this week from Earl, stay tuned to the main 6.3 thread...


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

AstroDad said:


> chill out, DirecTV reps know nothing unitl after it happens. We should be getting an update soemtime this week from Earl, stay tuned to the main 6.3 thread...


And this means Earl is supposed to let us know somethign this week hopefully, not that the update to 6.3 is coming this week.


----------



## wmschultz (May 26, 2004)

I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


----------



## minorthr (Nov 24, 2001)

wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


lol


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


What... you guys really think Earl is my real name? Just kidding...


----------



## zalusky (Apr 5, 2002)

Is that your real avatar/picture?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

zalusky said:


> Is that your real avatar/picture?


Sadly yes... I am still "old" school on this forum, when it was the rule that your avatar had to be a picture of yourself...


----------



## MisterEd (Jun 6, 2001)

You needed to ask for "THE DUKE DUKE DUKE DUKE OF EARL" -- LINK --- (if you aren't over 50 you won't understand) 



wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

aros1701 said:


> I have been calling DTV for over 2 weeks now to get a straight answer on the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250 and they all think I am crazy. According to them, there is no upgrade scheduled for the HR10-250 (6.3).


You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: Never beleive anything a CSR has to say about future products (or even current products)


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: Never beleive anything a CSR has to say about future products (or even current products)


      

Why, thats INCONCEIVABLE!!!!!!

Brian


----------



## slydog75 (Jul 8, 2004)

BGLeduc said:


> Why, thats INCONCEIVABLE!!!!!!
> 
> Brian


Actually it's INCONTHIEVABLE!!!


----------



## mattdb (Jan 24, 2002)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: Never beleive anything a CSR has to say about future products (or even current products)


  You made my day.


----------



## badmonkey (Apr 8, 2003)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: Never beleive anything a CSR has to say about future products (or even current products)


Maybe 6.3 is the new iocane (sp?) powder! After all, they are both colorless, odorless and tasteless!

Or better yet... Maybe Earl could slip some iocane powder into the Cokes he owes a few people. Those folks probably wouldn't be missed much!


----------



## Deacon West (Apr 16, 2006)

Keep the PB references coming. Hilarious!!!


----------



## smimi10 (May 11, 2006)

BGLeduc said:


> Why, thats INCONCEIVABLE!!!!!!


I do not think that word means what you think it means.

Mike


----------



## BGLeduc (Aug 26, 2003)

smimi10 said:


> I do not think that word means what you think it means.
> 
> Mike


Who knew that a simple call to a clueless CSR would bring so many PB fans out of the wood work!

Hello.

My name is Inigo Montoya.

You killed my 6.3 upgrade.

Prepare to die.

Brian


----------



## Dave-D (Jan 2, 2002)

"We'll never succeed. We may as well die here. "

"No, no. We have already succeeded. I mean, what are the three terrors of the TivoCommunity Swamp? One, the flame spurt - no problem. There's a typing sound preceding each; we can avoid that. Two, the 6.3 upgrade link, which you were clever enough to discover what that looks like, so in the future we can avoid that too. "

"What about the R.O.U.S.'s? "

"Rumors Of Unusual Size? I don't think they exist."

He is immediately attacked by:http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=306758


----------



## mattpol (Jul 23, 2003)

Damn it, I just ordered a massive ground attack in mainland China!


----------



## pesos (Mar 23, 2003)

Stop giving Earl crap about the upgrade, I mean it!

Anybody wanna peanut?


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

pesos said:


> Stop giving Earl crap about the upgrade, I mean it!
> 
> Anybody wanna peanut?


No, I wanna pony! 

...and a 6.3 update! ...But I do appreciate you, Earl! Thanks for all the info! You rock, my friend! :up: :up:


----------



## drew2k (Jun 10, 2003)

Boo. Boo. Rubbish. Filth. Slime. Muck. Boo. Boo. Boo.


----------



## spciesla (Oct 9, 2004)

6.3 update, as you wish!


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

pesos said:


> Stop giving Earl crap about the upgrade, I mean it!
> 
> Anybody wanna peanut?


No more rhymes now, I mean it.

One simple quote and I hijacked this thread with PB quotes. I guess I'll add some more then.

Westley: Give us 6.3.
DirecTV: I have no 6.3.
Inigo: Fezzik, tear his arms off.
DirecTV: Oh, you mean *this* 6.3.

Inigo: Are you the Miracle Max who worked on 6.3 all those years?
Miracle Max: DirecTVs stinking owner fired me, and thank you so much for bringing up such a painful subject. While you're at it, why don't you give me a nice paper cut and pour lemon juice on it? We're closed.

Westly: I mean, if we only had a 6.3 webpage, that would be something.
Inigo: Where did we put that 6.3 webpage the albino had?
Fezzik: Over the albino, I think.
Westley: Well, why didn't you list that among our assets in the first place?


----------



## BillyT2002 (Oct 19, 2002)

rminsk said:


> You fell victim to one of the classic blunders! The most famous is never get involved in a land war in Asia, but only slightly less well-known is this: Never beleive anything a CSR has to say about future products (or even current products)


You can follow that with the #1 CSR rule of all time - The customer always lies.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

With this long wait I thnk we need to ask for 6.4 or maybe 6.5.


----------



## jjn (Jan 10, 2006)

Where O where can my 6.3 be
Where O where can it be
With its folder options and increased speed
Where O where can it be!!

Sorry I just had to do it. 



rminsk said:


> No more rhymes now, I mean it.
> 
> One simple quote and I hijacked this thread with PB quotes. I guess I'll add some more then.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeWitt (Jun 30, 2004)

Who is this masked man who teases us with rumors of 6.3?

-- No one of importance.

But I must know..

-- Get used to disapointment.


----------



## purple6816 (May 27, 2003)

This thread is a riot. Love the guy that called and asked for earl. Priceless.

:up:


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

JimSpence said:


> With this long wait I thnk we need to ask for 6.4 or maybe 6.5.


As you wish.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

why would they give us the 6.3 upgrade now anyway? with the release of the hr20, why would they make the hr10(something they probably want everyone to get rid of) better? im sure they want all of us to get hr20's now anyway.


----------



## HiDefGator (Oct 12, 2004)

Each dvr costs them a lot of cash with a long payback period. I doubt they are in any hurry to replace all the HR10's with HR20's. So they may eventually send out the 6.3 upgrade just to keep people from swapping them.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Jan 18, 2006)

danny7481 said:


> why would they give us the 6.3 upgrade now anyway? with the release of the hr20, why would they make the hr10(something they probably want everyone to get rid of) better? im sure they want all of us to get hr20's now anyway.


When I was your age, TiVo was called HR10. And this is a special TiVo. It was the TiVo my father used to show to me when I was sick, and I used to show it to your father. And today I'm gonna show it to you.

That's why!


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

Mr. Bill said:


> When I was your age, TiVo was called HR10. And this is a special TiVo. It was the TiVo my father used to show to me when I was sick, and I used to show it to your father. And today I'm gonna show it to you.
> 
> That's why!


apparently D* dont give a crap if the hr10 is special or not.


----------



## rsmith (Jul 27, 2001)

The 6.3 upgrade is only mostly dead...


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


first off, and we mean this nice spirited...thanks for the unintended laugh. Earl is the secret partner we have with directv. He knows supersecret stuff and actually was testing the new dvr 2 weeks before anyone else had it. Unfortunately, since earl always is playing with gadgets (his family misses him), he has no time for friends or else one of them (I'm sure) would have posted to this forum what he was doing under the cover of night in top secret conditions.

2ndly, DTV is a pretty big place...can't believe there is not one earl there. (in person at least)

3rd ly, I'm convinced he has been hiding the beta test of 6.3 for the past few weeks. If you read the one other forum, he started a thread about the differences between hdtivo and the new unit. No doubt he truly intended to talk about 6.3 but he couldn't reveal that to us yet. Soon, ......soon the truth will be evident. Time tells all (make sure you read that back while playing some mysterious kooky music in the background ok?)


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> first off, and we mean this nice spirited...thanks for the unintended laugh. Earl is the secret partner we have with directv. He knows supersecret stuff and actually was testing the new dvr 2 weeks before anyone else had it. Unfortunately, since earl always is playing with gadgets (his family misses him), he has no time for friends or else one of them (I'm sure) would have posted to this forum what he was doing under the cover of night in top secret conditions.
> 
> 2ndly, DTV is a pretty big place...can't believe there is not one earl there. (in person at least)
> 
> 3rd ly, I'm convinced he has been hiding the beta test of 6.3 for the past few weeks. If you read the one other forum, he started a thread about the differences between hdtivo and the new unit. No doubt he truly intended to talk about 6.3 but he couldn't reveal that to us yet. Soon, ......soon the truth will be evident. Time tells all (make sure you read that back while playing some mysterious kooky music in the background ok?)


Funny... 

1... I have friends... and they enjoy comming over and playing with the toys as well... and they enjoy my hand-me-downs  but most of them don't hang out in the forums at all... 1 neighboor is here on occasion

2... It is a big place, but it wouldn't surprise me if there wasn't an Earl there... In my previous company, 17,000 people... I was the only Earl in the Address book

3... I say this with 100% no kidding... Seriously, as of today I don't have any other version on my HR10-250 then 3.1.5f version......


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

Just had a meeting with Dean Wormer, and as of today Earl is on double secret probation until 6.3 comes out.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

willardcpa said:


> Just had a meeting with Dean Wormer, and as of today Earl is on double secret probation until 6.3 comes out.


They TOOK THE BAR!!!!!!!

Time to get my toga


----------



## tase2 (Sep 27, 2004)

ebonovic said:


> I say this with 100% no kidding... Seriously, as of today I don't have any other version on my HR10-250 then 3.1.5f version......


But what about tomorrow?


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

rsmith said:


> The 6.3 upgrade is only mostly dead...


Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


----------



## mcarlton (Oct 15, 2002)

rsmith said:


> The 6.3 upgrade is only mostly dead...


I've seen worse


----------



## Paperboy2003 (Mar 30, 2004)

cheer said:


> Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


Germans? Leave him alone...he's rolling....


----------



## tbh999 (Aug 29, 2001)

wmschultz said:


> I called DirecTV and asked to talk to Earl about the upgrade for 6.3 and they said that
> didn't know an Earl.....?? WTF?


Well, that just proves that the CSR don't know Jack Schmitt if they don't know Earl.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Funny...
> 
> 1... I have friends... and they enjoy comming over and playing with the toys as well... and they enjoy my hand-me-downs  but most of them don't hang out in the forums at all... 1 neighboor is here on occasion
> 
> 3... I say this with 100% no kidding... Seriously, as of today I don't have any other version on my HR10-250 then 3.1.5f version......


1 who gets the hand me down mpeg4 dvr? And why aren't your friends posting your secret info on here? Not good friends if you ask me 

3. Even if you did, we know you couldn't tell us.  Also you were careful to say on 'your' machine. I'm betting when directv gave you the 6.3, they gave you a loaner hdtivo to beta it on so it wouldn't mess up your existing unit. So it's their machine that it's on.

I can conspiracy with the best of em


----------



## seattlewendell (Jan 11, 2006)

aros1701 said:


> I have been calling DTV for over 2 weeks now to get a straight answer on the 6.3 upgrade for the HR10-250 and they all think I am crazy. According to them, there is no upgrade scheduled for the HR10-250 (6.3).
> 
> Am I crazy or are they?
> 
> ...


Please stop. The main reason D* did not want to upgrade beyond the basic features 2-3 years ago was because they didn't want to deal with the CS. Fast-forward to 2006 and just the rumor/fact of 6.3 coming and you are calling D* ever day for the last two weeks. Stop. Stop Stop. All you are doing is reinforcing D* perception that software upgrades beyond 3.whatever are more CS trouble than they are worth. My guess is that Tivo put this upgrade in the new deal when they resigned with D* earlier this year. So it's happening. But you are not helping us in terms of D* perception of the Tivo community. I check this board daily to see if anyone has received the upgrade so I want it just as much as you. But please stop calling D*.

Thank you


----------



## The_Geyser (Aug 18, 2005)

Earl:

The HR10 that you want to get rid of, does it have the 6.3 upgrade on it?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

The_Geyser said:


> Earl:
> 
> The HR10 that you want to get rid of, does it have the 6.3 upgrade on it?


I only own one... and no... it doesn't have 6.3 on it.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

newsposter said:


> 1 who gets the hand me down mpeg4 dvr? And why aren't your friends posting your secret info on here? Not good friends if you ask me
> 
> 3. Even if you did, we know you couldn't tell us.  Also you were careful to say on 'your' machine. I'm betting when directv gave you the 6.3, they gave you a loaner hdtivo to beta it on so it wouldn't mess up your existing unit. So it's their machine that it's on.
> 
> I can conspiracy with the best of em


You must be hanging out with my good internet forum buddy "Chris"
He's got-cha beat on conspiracy

Nope... only the one HR10-250 in my possession... be it owned by me, or owned by DirecTV, or the Gizmo Gremlin that I talk to at night.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

No one beats me on conspiracy. They are all out to get me. I'm convinced you made up the alter ego chris just to so you could have someone beat me on conspiracy. Quite a circular conspiracy reference. 

I may not need a new receiver at all if this new multipath problem doesn't go away..argh


----------



## Bugkillah (Nov 19, 2005)

I called d* today because of the problems with my unit (hard drive failing), and toward the end of the call I asked about the 6.x update, and two different csr's, both level 1 and the dvr csr said that there is a 6. something coming out for the hdtivo, probably fall.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Well, they did send out an update (without warning) to S1 DirecTV TiVos a couple of months ago. So why not keep HR10 owners happy.


----------



## danny7481 (Dec 6, 2005)

cheer said:


> Over? Did you say "over"? Nothing is over until we decide it is! Was it over when the Germans bombed Pearl Harbor? Hell no!


LOL, thats even funnier than the guy calling D* and asking for earl


----------



## Regina (Mar 30, 2003)

danny7481 said:


> LOL, thats even funnier than the guy calling D* and asking for earl


DUDE! We should pick a day and 500 of us should call D* and ask for Earl. Then the next day, he should call and say, "Hey, yeah, this is Earl...have there been any calls for me?"  

I was off work yesterday and forced about 100 calls through on both HR10-250s, ya know...just for funsies. No luck yet, but I WILL get that update if it's the last thing I do!


----------

